# New boy =D



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I *finally* got around to getting a new boy yesterday, he was much needed seeing as my mice were all getting related, twice over o_o, problem is, there are only two petstores around close by and neither typically have anything and when they do, they're usually super sick looking.

So curiosity got the best of me and my extreme need of a new boy, so I went to the petstore down the road and asked to look through the feeder mice (they keep them in back) and to my surprise, they had several, very healthy looking, very pretty mice.

So, since Tricolor has been avoiding me, even though I have splash mice out my ears now, I picked this boy up. He shall help me in my endeavors to produce tricolors! mwahahahahahahahahahaha...in a couple more weeks o3o seeing as he's only about 4-5 weeks old.










I'm tempted to go back and get another boy, they had a lot of pretty brindles, and I've been wanting another brindle, my problem is the lack of room lol.


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Awww, he is so adorable! I can never find any pet stores that sell feeder mice over here, I would love to adopt a couple as, like you pointed out, sometimes on the rare occasion you do find ones that are pretty healthy looking o3o Plus, they don't sell any mice in pet stores near me... I have to get all of mine from breeders.

I hope you have a fun time with your new little mouse! ;D


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

nice markings  i hope your tri-roject works out with his help.
I'm so jealous of all the colours you seem to get in pet stores. the stores here only sell pews


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, PEW are getting more and more common in petstores here. cute enough, but not very useful lol, plus I like my mice to all look different, so I can tell them apart xD


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow Beautiful! We just fun the common white/black/brown mice here or white and black or white and brown.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG what a darling mouse!!!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, rather frustratingly, the little guy has begun to get funky, he hasn't grown at all and he's starting to look puffy and round (the bloated belly they get when you wean them too early) and his testicles haven't even extended yet, if he doesn't improve by next week, I'll probably end up culling him -_-

*flips table* :evil:


----------

